# Art/Object Issues > Space Preparation >  Suspending plexi

## jwilliams

I would like to suspend two sheets of 1/4" frosted acrylic to create a projection screen 8' square, and would like to know if anyone has had particular success/failure with hanging hardware. I am looking at the cable systems offered through Outwater Plastics, which utilizes aluminum edge clamps that fasten to 1/8" stainless cables which hang from the ceiling. As this is over a staircase, a failure would be catastrophic, so I need to be sure it is extremely safe! I will cross post this to the listserv, sorry if you get a duplicate.

Jim

----------


## Paul Pawlaczyk

Clamps? Drill it at each corner and install chrome eyelets...and then use your cable.

----------


## jwilliams

Decided to go lightweight and use projection scrim and aluminum frame.

----------

